# Aquarium Setup Guide



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I was meandering through TFH's website and found this. I hope it helps anyone who is setting up a new tank or redoing an old one.

http://www.tfhmagazine.com/resources/aquarium-set-up/


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you, this is a good site. I have a question, however about one thing that I see in local pet shops. I am afraid this is a silly question, but I can't find any info about it, so I'll go ahead and ask.

Well, there's this type of very porous, rough to touch piece of rock that looks nasty as well. It might be decorative in a tank though. It is so rough that I am afraid it might hurt the cats. It should be some volcanic stuff unless it is something artificial. Which types of tanks should it be used for? Maybe it is meant for marine aquariums? I am so ignorant


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Mirta said:


> Well, there's this type of very porous, rough to touch piece of rock that looks nasty as well. It might be decorative in a tank though. It is so rough that I am afraid it might hurt the cats. It should be some volcanic stuff unless it is something artificial. Which types of tanks should it be used for? Maybe it is meant for marine aquariums? I am so ignorant


Are you referring to the live rocks? Do they seem to have different colors on them which could be coralline algae? If so, they're meant for marine setups only. Lava rocks are almost similar but be careful as they have sharp edges which can hurt the fish.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

I think they call them lava rocks here too. I wanted to get some for my tanks but when I touched them I didn't like the feel and I thought my cats wouldn't appreciate something like this. Also, I didn't know exactly what it was. Now I know! Thanks :wink:


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

There are many rocks that fit the description you give. Here are a few. Check the links below.

Lava rock: http://photobucket.com/mediadetail/...SCF0008.jpg&searchTerm=lava rock&pageOffset=4

Lava lace rock: http://www.awbeck.com/kanosh/full/lace.JPG

Tufa rock: http://www.lifeforceonline.co.uk/pictures_view/tufa.jpg

These are probably the most widely used in the hobby.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

I cannot open the first site. but the second one looks like that stuff, only - lacy. I was wondering if Latin American tetra environment has this kind of rock. I guess if it is volcanic it should be alien to rain forest... but maybe I'm wrong. :?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Reposted another picture of lava rock. The color is red, but many times you will find it in gray or black. Sorry for the inconvenience. Are you trying to create a native biotope for tetras?


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry for the inconvenience. Why should you be sorry??? 

Are you trying to create a native biotope for tetras?[/quote]

I wish I could... Maybe I should try. Tetras are worth it. Well, it would be nice to create at least something that would make tetras and corries feel at home


----------



## tenpaull (Jan 6, 2008)

what would happen if i put this "lava rock" in a freshwater aquarium? i put a rock which i suspect is a lava rock into my freshwater aquarium and it seems to be doing no harm, it's been there for over a week now. the cories don't have much trouble with them, the cories still swim near the rock and look for scraps. although the other fishes seem to steer away from it most of the time maybe because of it's roughness


----------

